# PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Januar 2009)

*PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick


----------



## gotcha43 (24. Januar 2009)

*PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

also ich find die prämien nicht mehr so gut wie noch vor 6 monaten, da gabs noch den mushkin ram, der zu der zeit für ca. 85 euro gelistet war

natürlich hab ich genau dann mein abo bestellt


----------



## Jami (24. Januar 2009)

*PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Warum konnte die Kone nicht 2 Monate eher als Prämie kommen???


----------



## Radiator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*



Jami schrieb:


> Warum konnte die Kone nicht 2 Monate eher als Prämie kommen???


Einer hätte gereicht, genau da is mein Abo ausgelaufen und ich hab mir die Maus so gekauft...
Mit den anderen Prämien kann ich nix anfangen


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Glück gehabt. War einer letzten die ein Corsair HX520W noch bekamen für das 2-Jahres-Abo. Es ist jetzt nicht mehr gelistet.


----------



## svigo (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

ja verstehs auch nicht eine 4830 wär doch der Prämienbrüller

oder nen billiges AMD Board / Intel Board

beides brauch ich zwar nicht, aber es kann ja nicht schaden

kurze Frage, gibts eigentlich auch Studentenrabatte?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*



svigo schrieb:


> ja verstehs auch nicht eine 4830 wär doch der Prämienbrüller
> 
> oder nen billiges AMD Board / Intel Board
> 
> ...


nein und wenn fehlt auch noch Harz 4 Rabatt...

kann man sein Premium/Extended Abo auch auf das neue Umstellen ?


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Die Roccat macht sich neben mein Abo echt gut (und bei meiner ist das Mausrad auch noch nicht gebrochen)


----------



## der-sack88 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Die Kone ist schon geil. Aber warum die HD4650-Mogelpackung mit 1gb DDR*2*? Mit ordentlichem Ram ist die Karte doch ideal für PCs, die nicht (nur) zum zocken genutzt werden.


----------



## KennyKiller (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

genau! Leider kann ich von dem zeug immernoch nichts gebrauchen,Die Grafikkarte würde bei mir eh nur rumliegen, netzteile hab ich genug,so ne maus brauch ich ned, tastatur hab ich usw. ... ne 750gb oder 1Tb platte wäre mal was(gabs glaub ich auch schonmal) bzw vllt diesen neuen amd 2kerner kostet ja glaub ich auch nur 70euro


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die Roccat macht sich neben mein Abo echt gut (und bei meiner ist das Mausrad auch noch nicht gebrochen)


Ich warte auch noch sehr gespannt auf meine Kone und mein erstes PCGH-Heft (Abo fängt mit der Ausgaber für den Februar  an). Die sollen sich aber nicht zuviel Zeit lassen weil ich per Bankauszug bezahlt hab . Bin gestern rausgestürmt weil ein DHL Wagen vor der Tür stand (aus vorfreude auf die Kone), dann war es aber leider nur ein Paket für den Nachbarn der nicht da war  (der Postbote hat echt Augen gemacht wie erschüttert ich danach war -.-)


----------



## Rami (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

hi... hab seit dem 1.1 auch das abo und die kone gewählt... am freitag is wohl nen packet gekommen ,aber auf der post weil keiner zuhaus war-.- allerdings wurde das mit gls geliefert und auf dem packetzettel steht NICHTS drauf.... nur ein nichtssagender code... 

btw: werden die prämien mit dhl oder mit gls gesandt? denn wenn die mit dhl  geliefert werden dann war das packet wohl eher meine hd48701gb@musashi die bei der reparatur war... hmm auf die warte ich jetzt auch schon 2 wochen ><


----------



## Rami (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

hallo mit welchem packetzustellungsservice werden die prämien versendet?


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Bei mir war es DHL


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*



			
				 Artikel auf der Main schrieb:
			
		

> [Quelle: siehe Bildergalerie]
> Sapphire HD 4650
> - Radeon HD 4650 Grafikprozessor
> *- 1.024 MiByte DDR2-RAM*
> ...


Das nützt doch eigentlich überhaupt nix oder? Ich würde sagen sie wird dadurch unnötig teuer ...
Mal ehrlich: Würdet ihr die Karte Lesern empfehlen oder die mit weniger RAM?

*duck und weg*


----------



## Rami (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

thx für die antwort pokerclock , hilft mir schonmal weiter  

mfg rami


----------



## Dr.PaWel (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen mir ein Abo für die PC Games Hardware zu holen, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Prämien derzeit nicht soooo super. Prämienmäßig gibt es mMn derzeit doch recht viele attraktive Sachen, kleine AMD Platienen, Prozessoren, Mäuse abseits der Krone, Tastaturen (G19 und ich bin sofort dabei) und auch Gehäuse wie z.B. das Antec nine hundred. Unter den derzeitigen Prämien finde ich gibt es nur die Kone und eventuell das Tagan, wenn man grade halt nen Netzteil braucht. Die Kone ist mMn auch nicht die glücklichste Prämie, da sie eben teilweise minderwertige Bauteile besitzt. Ich werd wohl noch ne weile warten, bis wieder bessere Prämien da sind bevor ich einsteige.
Mfg


----------



## hannes-neo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Ich würde es geil finden, wenn mal wieder eine Sidewinder mouse reinkommen würde!


----------



## maxkno (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Platinen finde ich auch ganze nett.

Statt des Jersey Game Zone 750W könnte es doch auch eine ASROCK Platine für AMD oder Intel (wie oben schon gewünscht) geben. Oder günstiger Maus plus Tastatur oder 2 Gig Ram plus Kühler. 

Ich brauche eine Platine  also gebt euch nen Ruck


----------



## non_believer (1. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*



maxkno schrieb:


> Platinen finde ich auch ganze nett. Ich brauche eine Platine  also gebt euch nen Ruck


Dann kauf Dir eine!!! 


Und ich wünsch mir nen Core i7-965 XE als Prämie! 

Bleibt realistisch!! Wer soll das alles bezahlen!?  
__________________


----------



## Citynomad (30. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH Extended+Extreme-Abo: Aktuelle Prämien im Überblick*

Ich kann mich noch an Prämien wie den 50€ Cyberportgutschein erinnern. Das war echt super und wäre ja für viele der Anregungen hier die Lösung  Versand kann man dann doch noch selbst löhnen und ist glücklich mit seinem RAM, der HDD, der ASRock Platine oder oder oder...

Also: her mit dem Cyberportgutschein!  Na gut, ich bin ja nicht so... Alternategutschein wäre auch okay


----------

